# New Dooka Range



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone else checked it out?

Been over to see rob today and picked up the new range, Gotta say it looks really professional and can't wait to try it 

All made to Dooka's UNIQUE recipe, no rebranding here


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Looks good. Nice branding. Let us know how you get on with it buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Me


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter77 said:


> Looks good. Nice branding. Let us know how you get on with it buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a white van covered in fall out so test bed is ready


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Me


:wave:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The fallout remover is simply the best I've used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm interested in the wheel shampoo. I wouldn't mind a report on that please when you get time. Is dooka a new kid on the block or has this stuff been around for a while?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

These products are new but Dooka has been around a while and released his wash pads a few years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've used the wheel shampoo and it is very good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

moochin said:


> I'm interested in the wheel shampoo. I wouldn't mind a report on that please when you get time. Is dooka a new kid on the block or has this stuff been around for a while?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The products are new but been in testing and development for years

Dooka have sold wash pass (best ones going by far) for years, and the man himself is one of the best detailers in the uk ..


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply punto, now it says wheel shampoo but I take it it's a wheel cleaner?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well yes. It's designed specifically for cleaning wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry my reply makes me sound thick, what I should have said is: is it as good as other wheel cleaners? I've never seen or heard of a wheel shampoo.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What are you wanting to compare it to? It's not a fallout remover so no bleeding etc. I guess you could compare it to bilberry. 

I believe it's called shampoo and the idea is you use it like a body shampoo, mix it up in a bucket and use your wheel mitt to clean the wheels. I used it in spray form and cleaned them in that manner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks good. Interested to see how you get on, particularly with the wheel cleaner. Like the idea of a wheel shampoo I can use in the bucket, and also make up into a spray bottle


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The idea of the wheel shampoo is one hat can SAFELY be used for maintenance washes, no need to use a harsh cleaner every week but then it has a bit more bite than normal shampoo

I've seen it in action on some filthy wheels used in a spray bottle too and it worked rediculously well


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Right that sounds very good. That will now be my next wheel cleaner. Thanks gents👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I've got the wheel wash and shampoo to try on the weekend, weather permitting!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Are these avaliable on Rob's website yet 
Yes I'm being lazy I could just look myself 😅


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep they are. Went live Sunday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

May well have some reviews coming up soon :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> The idea of the wheel shampoo is one hat can SAFELY be used for maintenance washes, no need to use a harsh cleaner every week but then it has a bit more bite than normal shampoo
> 
> I've seen it in action on some filthy wheels used in a spray bottle too and it worked rediculously well


Pretty much this is accurate for this and others available on the market. I use bilberry and dilute it to suit, spray onto the wheels and then use wheel woolies, dooka wheel mitt and clean them that way. If i need something stronger, then a fall out remover is what you want but as kimo correctly pointed out, as a maintenance product this will be just fine :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

If the products are as good as the Dooka wash pad then they must be good.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

muzzer said:


> Pretty much this is accurate for this and others available on the market. I use bilberry and dilute it to suit, spray onto the wheels and then use wheel woolies, dooka wheel mitt and clean them that way. If i need something stronger, then a fall out remover is what you want but as kimo correctly pointed out, as a maintenance product this will be just fine :thumb:


Only thing being that's some of the shampoos on the market are just wheel cleaner with shampoo added or vice versa and this has been developed from the ground up


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I get the suspicion a group buy for the wheel shampoo would be particularly popular....

*wink wink nudge nudge....*


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Look forward to seeing a couple of reiews. I really like my wash pads, going to have to try some of their chemicals.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A quote from the big D himself. I hope he doesn't mind me posting. 

"In a nutshell, it is designed towards more of the nasties you find that builds up on wheels, especially from the brake dust. Yes it goes on your car, but in different amounts. The chemical make up in both are different. It is also designed to be safer on delicate wheel surfaces, where many other dedicated wheel cleaners can be a little strong, maybe to far on the Acid or Alkaline scale, where as ours is Ph Neutral, so safe on waxes and sealants too.

We don't use wheel cleaners as shampoos, generally, as stated, too strong and the wrong product. Our Wheel shampoo is the same when it comes to wheels. As in, designed for that job but be safe. You can use on your paint if you want, but not the correct product.

I didn't just want a shampoo with wheel cleaner added or a wheel cleaner with shampoo added, so had some made specifically for the job .."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Can I assume that the wheel shampoo will work well on coated wheels...? Could be the perfect product between ordinary shampoo and harsh wheel cleaners.
If so I'm liking the sound of it - early reviews welcome guys.:wave:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep. Mine are coated with DLUX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I fancy some of this wheel shampoo!!!
Sounds like a great product. 
What sort of cost?

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I fancy some of this wheel shampoo!!!
> Sounds like a great product.
> What sort of cost?
> 
> Gonz.


£10 online Mate, bargain


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all.

Right, Chris has posted another post of mine. I can't say too much,. A moderator can remove this post if they want too if I am breaking any rules...

Most wheel cleaners are aggressive products, and often the wrong product on well maintained wheels, sealed wheels or sensitive finishes, such as Chrome, bare aluminium and Polished finishes.

We often saw many people stating the best thing to wash sealed wheels with was bodywork shampoo. As good as this is as advice, there are a few other nasties in high concentration in wheel barrels and faces, so we had many a conversation and many formulas tested until we came up with what wee have now. A nice safe gentle product for cleaning well maintained wheels without the worry of stripping lsp's or damaging the wheels. We can not guarantee against damaged wheels or damaged wheel surfaces, although during our testing, we had no adverse reactions.

So yes, a nice safe product to keep your wheels in tip top condition whilst being kind. A Ph-Neutral product ..

Pop into your bucket and use as you would a shampoo or for heavier build up, you can use a stronger mix in either your bucket or in a spray bottle. Spray bottle application has impressed us on some seriously dirty wheels ..

As for a GB, I will have to ask the DW boys and girls if I can ..


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Also available from our online/walk-in shop. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

dooka said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Right, Chris has posted another post of mine. I can't say too much, A moderator can remove this post if they want too if I am breaking any rules...
> 
> ...


Ooh I'm very tempted to buy it, but will hold off until any GB have been confirmed or otherwise :thumb:

My impatience might get the better of me though...


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Im in if you can get a gb.The wash pads are the best around


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Group buy sounds good , bought a Dooka pad at waxstock wish I bought 2 bit late shame the big pads are out of stock !


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

This sounds like it could become a go to product. Hoping for a GB...:thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oooo defo have to pick up a set when im next on my travels. 

Loving the branding on them and with your name to them its a safe bet to say the contents is pretty up to scratch!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DrEskimo said:


> Looks good. Interested to see how you get on, particularly with the wheel cleaner. Like the idea of a wheel shampoo I can use in the bucket, and also make up into a spray bottle


Any shampoo can be used to clean wheels in a bucket. Or just use one of those iron foam shampoos as a wheel shampoo if you want something a bit stronger.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

All excellent as you'd expect, Glass being especially good.

Chris


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Any shampoo can be used to clean wheels in a bucket. Or just use one of those iron foam shampoos as a wheel shampoo if you want something a bit stronger.


Guessing you didn't read Dooka's post then?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Wheel shampoo is a great idea as I often just give the wheels a quick wash if I am pressed for time. Group buy of shampoo and wheel mitt would be fantastic ;-)


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Puntoboy said:


> Guessing you didn't read Dooka's post then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I was just about to post the same reply....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Any sample sizes?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> Guessing you didn't read Dooka's post then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they're coated, just use an iron foam or strong shampoo like CT18. If they're waxed, just wash and re wax.

I'm not saying its a bad product at all, just its not the only option :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Why use a strong product and not one dedicated to the job?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> Why use a strong product and not one dedicated to the job?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because you have a coating applied that can take it. I use Armor All heavy duty wash most of the time or an Oz/NZ based shampoo called CT18 (as well as PD Carcare shampoo or TAC Ultra foam).
The first two are strong shampoos and the wheels and paint still bead like the coatings freshly applied.

The other factor is time, I get 20 minutes every few months to wash my car, so don't want to spend all day doing a 20 bucket wash method, followed by hours of waxing. It would be great if I had time to, but alas, life gets in the way.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Alex L said:


> The other factor is time, I get 20 minutes every few months to wash my car, so don't want to spend all day doing a 20 bucket wash method, followed by hours of waxing. It would be great if I had time to, but alas, life gets in the way.


You've got over 12,000 posts on here, if time is an issue stop talking about washing cars and go and wash your car :lol:

If this product is what Dooka says it is then it will be immediately replacing AF Rev in my arsenal.... stuff is shocking! :wall::wall:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hawkesybaby said:


> You've got over 12,000 posts on here, if time is an issue stop talking about washing cars and go and wash your car :lol:


When you've been a member from day 1, you tend to have a few posts :thumb: If you look back at how many posts I've made in the last year it's a lot less than the 3.19 posts a day average.

Sadly, for some of us life gets in the way. That's why a lot of the first members are not here anymore.

I can see what Dooka are saying, but for me it's another Emperors New Clothes type product. But because it's by a popular member everyone flocks to it. I can guarantee if the worlds most famous detailer brought this type of thing out it'd get ripped to shreds :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Hawkesybaby said:


> You've got over 12,000 posts on here, if time is an issue stop talking about washing cars and go and wash your car :lol:
> 
> If this product is what Dooka says it is then it will be immediately replacing AF Rev in my arsenal.... stuff is shocking! :wall::wall:


Dooka will only put his name on what he uses and trusts himself, it's a great product


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

It could be rubbish...I haven't tried it yet. 

But I've run out of Bilberry and it actually seems to give me an allergic reaction, so looking for a new wheel cleaner. One that I can use in my bucket and mix up as a spray bottle seems to be a good buy.

I know AMMO has one (Brute?), but not sure I've come across others?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> It could be rubbish...I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> But I've run out of Bilberry and it actually seems to give me an allergic reaction, so looking for a new wheel cleaner. One that I can use in my bucket and mix up as a spray bottle seems to be a good buy.
> 
> I know AMMO has one (Brute?), but not sure I've come across others?


Autofinesse does a wheel shampoo too"Revolution"


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just been checking out the web site, some really nice stuff on there. Is there a DW discount code?

Cheers


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Autofinesse does a wheel shampoo too"Revolution"


Yes but it's absolutely shocking...


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Just been checking out the web site, some really nice stuff on there. Is there a DW discount code?
> 
> Cheers


Think it was DW05


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I believe on the dooka website there is an introductory offer on the new range. Around 20% but I may be wrong.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes you're right Steve but it expires today I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Teufel said:


> Autofinesse *rebrands* a wheel shampoo too"Revolution"


There you go fixed that for you  :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Not too though. Dooka isn't rebranded 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> There you go fixed that for you


Is it just a normal shampoo that's rebranded? Or someone else's wheel soap?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Dooka will only put his name on what he uses and trusts himself, it's a great product


Yep this is true and whilst he didn't actually combine the raw chems himself he has been testing formulas and getting his chemists to adapt the formulas till it is just right....this has being going on for over a year in the background.

Unlike some brands who just go to one of the few bulk chem manufactures and take an existing product and put it in a fancy bottles....ok there are only a finite number of formulations but Dooka has tweaked the crap out of this kit and made it so that it just works....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yep this is true and whilst he didn't actually combine the raw chems himself he has been testing formulas and getting his chemists to adapt the formulas till it is just right....this has being going on for over a year in the background.
> 
> Unlike some brands who just go to one of the few bulk chem manufactures and take an existing product and put it in a fancy bottles....ok there are only a finite number of formulations but Dooka has tweaked the crap out of this kit and made it so that it just works....


Yup, but then at least he says how it is rather than make out he produces it all in his garden shed like half the brands do :lol:

Had a good couple of hour chat with him about the range, just need to get out and use it this week, can't wait tbh


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

While at Waxstock I had two pro detaileres slagging AF products for rebranding stuff, made me laugh. I saw how busy the stand was and thought they have to be doing something right. Lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You cant fault the AF marketing its absolute text book and case study worth


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Clearly works it's the same at every show they attend

People have so much negativity about the brand but clearly the products suffice for some


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tbh I can't fault majority of their stuff, branding, customer service etc are great, love them or hate them

Anyway, back to the Dooka discussion ...


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

steve_07 said:


> I believe on the dooka website there is an introductory offer on the new range. Around 20% but I may be wrong.


I can't see any offers? Is there a code?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Mike206 said:


> I can't see any offers? Is there a code?


I've just looked it must have ended. The prices were already discounted the other day.


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

steve_07 said:


> I've just looked it must have ended. The prices were already discounted the other day.


Bummer


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I must of put it in my basket 3 times, but I'm holding off in the hope of a GB!

Think this is the most patient I have ever been for a detailing product....


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've held off due to the amount I spent at waxstock but I think I'm now going to have to bite the bullet


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Mike206 said:


> I can't see any offers? Is there a code?


DW5 should work for 5% off!
Launch offer ended on the 25th.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just remember that unlike rebottled goods which you can buy dirt cheap in bulk and sell on, these will cost a fair bit to make so any discount at all is a bonus in itself imo 

Shall be using when I get chance this week/next week with reviews to follow

I've got a white van that's ditched and covered in fall out so there's a true test right there


----------

